# Bruno,Bruno and MORE Bruno



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I was actually trying to take a picture of MoMo,she's on the bed, but Bruno decided he wanted into the picture too.



















He loves when guests come over and scratch his bum









he paw picked this toy himself. It lasted the whole car ride home, then MoMo and him ripped it apart. Poor thing.










Bruno in time out. he was being to vocal at the puppies. LOL









Why hello there.









he was actually scared of these statues for a long time









zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz









I was trying to get him to look at the camera


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwww he's such a handsome man


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks :3 He gets so many compliments. I've only met 1 person who didn't like him.
My old neighbor...grr.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Great pics!


----------



## cenzo89 (Jan 24, 2010)

he looks great! my brother's pit name is Bruno as well!


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

He's a big handsome man! What a great looking pooch you've got there.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I think he looks a little 
8B in the first picture~


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

hahaha. he looks so much different in his pics than real life. he's a cutey for sure tho


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

i like that bowl statue. was there water in there or was he just investigating. nice pics.


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

bruno's a great looking dude!!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

He is a handsome boy, and sure does love the camera lolll


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

NinaThePitbull said:


> i like that bowl statue. was there water in there or was he just investigating. nice pics.


No water, he actually wanted to see what the dog was drinking. he was scared of them at first, then went around and sniffed it's bum XD
He was like....OH! You're not real XD:hammer:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Great pics. We have bear statues here my dogs hate them lol. He looks so sweet cuddled with his toy sleeping away


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

I love his his body structure. Might i ask, Where'd you get him from?


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

wow bruno is handsome boy and he phtograghs so well! nice pics!:woof:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice pix, and thanks for sharing. Lovin the one of him with his toy, and the one of him with the big scarey statue! That's too cool!


----------

